# Grass Fed Meat Goats



## BV Farms (Apr 12, 2020)

Can a goat be raised just on pasture and minerals, and then butchered?
If not, are there grain free finishing options?
What breed would be best?


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

BV Farms said:


> Can a goat be raised just on pasture and minerals, and then butchered?
> If not, are there grain free finishing options?
> What breed would be best?


We raise boer meat goats and they basically free range. Goats do require browse feed, so you’ll want to make sure your pasture has some weeds/alfalfa/clover in it.
I only give my goats a little feed in the evening to keep them used to coming in at night. That’s the only way I’d ever be able to work them when needed. 😅


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I forgot to tell you that the goats we’ve butchered so far have been super tender! Even 3yo wethers. Super tender but also very large amounts of fat on them… seems like it’s always January when we get around to butchering. I’d like to try to on October so they are eating more green feed still.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

I agree on the Boers they put on weight easily with good forage 😊 that’s what I raise


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

You absolutely can as long as you have decent brows. They just may not gain as fast or have as much meat on them depending on what they are eating. If you go for it and run into this you could easily supplement with some alfalfa. 
And I agree Boers are a good breed. Kikos also should be as well they just don’t grow as fast but are hardy and supposed to be more parasite resistant. And definitely make sure you have good minerals out for them!


----------



## littleheathens (Apr 27, 2019)

Check out this farm: 1dr Acres Farm | Iowa County Uplands

She has a phD in something goat parasite related and they are mavericks in their approach. They give beet pulp in the fall just to train the goats to go into trailers for moving to winter grounds. They raise muts, never a specific breed. They shared their finances on a recent pasture walk too, and they do well with their goats. I find their endeavor pretty fascinating. 

Where do you live?


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

I believe you're in MO, right? I'm also in MO. I do dairy goats, so they obviously are different, but my bucks and wether live in the woods/pasture all summer long. I typically do not supplement them with anything except minerals from about April through the end of October/November. They always look great. Shiny coats, fat, and happy. You do need plenty of land. If you're feeding browse/brush/leaves, those things do not regrow as quickly as grass can. If you're doing grass, you're most likely going to have more parasite issues unless you're really careful with your pasture management.


----------



## needmoredoez (12 mo ago)

Most recent paddock for finishing was made up of vetch, ryecorn, oats, peas, beans plus a few others.
Meat quality is much higher doing it this way vs feeding grain/pellets.

If goats are just on grass then results will probably be dissapointing.
You need legumes and weeds if there is no browse.


----------



## BV Farms (Apr 12, 2020)

Thanks so much for your replies! 
Yes, I am in MO.
Legumes are a great idea!


----------

